# How do you leash train a goat?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was wondering, how do you leash train your goats? We bought a buckling over the weekend who is around 4 months old, and he is wild, so I want to get started on working with him in the next day or two once we give him some time to get used to us. he won't come to us at all and that little man is FAST LOL
I figure if we start working with him on a leash, hopefully we can settle him down and get him used to letting us handle him? 
Or what is the best way to calm down such a wild little buckling? I want to get started before he gets too big!

Plus when our girls do kid, any that we'd keep I would want to have trained to walk on a leash - especially any my kids might use for 4H. 
We do have a dog leash, and I do have a couple of choker chain collars and I think I have a regular dog collar. 
I've heard some people tell me they use the choker to start out with just adjust it so it doesn't choke them.

Is there any good places to go for tips on training?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

use a halter and a collar, and it just takes time. 

I have treats and bribe them to come with me for the treats. Some take longer to train then others, 

I let them pull on the lead and then I let go, as soon as they take a step.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Classical and operant conditioning using positive reinforcement, that's how I train all my animals, goats included. 

I'd sit down in his pen/yard with a bag of treats. If he looks your way or moves closer, toss a treat to him and "click" or use some other unique sound or even a word to mark the desired behavior. Before you know, he should be taking treats out of your hand and allowing human contact. With my wild NAGs, I started out by petting their chins as they took peanuts from my palm.

To leash train, I use buckle collars and a 10' lead but a halter and a dog leash would work just as well. As Lori suggested, you could lure the desired behavior with treats. For starters, clip the lead onto the collar facing the goat, then walk backwards a few feet, say "come" or "walk" or whatever cue you want and offer a peanut to lure the goatie forward. As soon as he takes that first step forward, "Click/Treat" i.e. mark the behavior and reward with a treat. Gradually increase the on-lead distance between yourself and once the goat learns the cue you can gradually phase out the treats and just provide verbal praise (e.g. "good goatie").

Be consistent and keep training sessions short, just a few minutes once or twice a day. Before you know it, he'll be looking forward to training sessions and learning new behaviors.

Congrats on the new buckling!

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> use a halter and a collar, and it just takes time.
> 
> I have treats and bribe them to come with me for the treats. Some take longer to train then others,
> 
> I let them pull on the lead and then I let go, as soon as they take a step.


 I also use this technique... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. So training them is a like like leash training a stubborn dog. First we have to get him used to letting us touch him. I wish we already had his pen done as it would be easier to get him without the girls butting in <they are so nosey! LOL>. He won't come near anyone and is very skittish, but he's only been here a few days.


----------

